# Felt Z1?



## RaulyF (Jan 13, 2016)

Hello. I am new to the forum. I bought a Z5 in December 2014. A crack developed about 5" from the bottom bracket on the underside of the down tube. Felt's warranty was honored and a frame was sent to the LBS. When i picked up the bike, it was different. The geometry is the same but the colors were different and the finish is matte. I love the new bike color scheme and finish. For some reason (not sure if it is the mechanic who built it or if the frame is an upgrade from the Z5 i had before) it feels a little better and stiffer than the Z5. I can't find images of the frame i received online and am curious to know what Z1 frame it is i am riding now (year/type of carbon/is it better than what i had before?). Here is a pic of the bike, which I love. And the warranty claim was made really easy by Felt and my LBS.


----------



## Philipke (Jan 9, 2015)

z2 model year 2015
(I have a z2 disc 2015)


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

It could be a Z1, Its a better carbon and lighter than the Z5. It should feel stiffer and ride quality a bit better. I have an F2 and its an incredible ride. Look on the Felt site under previous sites and chose 2015. Gives a description of your frame. Felt also describes the levels of carbon they use under technical data. You have a top level frame set. Not FRD level but a really good upgrade.


----------



## RaulyF (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback guys. The frame says F1 on the chain stays. The frame is apparently the "performance" grade carbon and the fork is "advanced" grade carbon. Whatever it is, the most important part is how nice it feels to ride. Thanks again.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

The Z1 is UHC Ultimate +Nano technology as well as the fork. Performance grade is what your Z5 was made with. Lots of differences in the frames and that's why it rides differently or better. That was the top frame for the Z line up. The Z2 was UHC advanced.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

That is a "ZC" basically the same frame as your Z5 and the same fork as a Z2. It is indeed an upgrade.
Sorry you had a problem with your first Felt. We understand the frustration of being without your bike and typically find a way to not only offer a replacement but squeeze in an upgrade when we can.

Enjoy.

-Dave


----------



## RaulyF (Jan 13, 2016)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> That is a "ZC" basically the same frame as your Z5 and the same fork as a Z2. It is indeed an upgrade.
> Sorry you had a problem with your first Felt. We understand the frustration of being without your bike and typically find a way to not only offer a replacement but squeeze in an upgrade when we can.
> 
> Enjoy.
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. Love the new frame and fork. Time off the bike was limited thanks to you guys and the bike shop.


----------

